# Skeleton Sconces



## RoxyBlue

I had a couple of cheesy plastic skeletons hanging around being very unproductive, so I turned them into a pair of skeleton wall sconces. For the "candle", I used color changing battery-operated tea lights.

014 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

015 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

016 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Short video of the process.






These are going to be gifted to a fellow haunter.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wow Roxie those are stunning! Love the paint job. What did you use that gave the sort of a waffle texture to the skellie's shroud?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Those are amazing and I agree with HL, love the paint job. I got some old plastic buckys I might use to make some bigger ones. Totally first rate.
By the way do you need my address. (wink wink)


----------



## Bone Dancer

My UTube doesn't want to work any more, so did you use paint or monster mud on the cloth to make the hoods?


----------



## scareme

I love them. Are they the ones you found on sale at Target? I still have one with the tags still on it. 

Never mind. I watched the video after asking the question. The target ones were only half a body to begin with. Really great looking sconces.


----------



## Headless

They look awesome Roxy!


----------



## jdubbya

Oh WOW!! Love these! What a great use for them and they look so nice and creepy now. This gives me an idea for yet another project that I don't have time for. Will have to wait until the Halloween stuff starts showing up to get the skeletons. How tall are they? Again; WOW!!


----------



## Hairazor

What a totally great prop!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Those are sweet Roxy!
A+ paint job


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys just made my day. Thanks so much for the wonderful comments! Hugs and kisses to everyone:jol:



The Halloween Lady said:


> What did you use that gave the sort of a waffle texture to the skellie's shroud?


I used paper towels that happened to have some texture to them. That's what was hanging over the sink in the basement when I was working on these



Bone Dancer said:


> My UTube doesn't want to work any more, so did you use paint or monster mud on the cloth to make the hoods?


I used the Mr Chicken method of latex paint and paper towels only - no flour or joint compound. Very messy, but fortunately we have a supply of latex gloves.



jdubbya said:


> How tall are they?


The foam plaques are 15 inches tall.


----------



## stick

Looks great Roxy.


----------



## Copchick

Nicely done, Roxy! They look great both in the light and the dark illuminated with the candle.


----------



## heresjohnny

Very creative, and great effect! I will be keeping this in mind when build time gets here, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Otaku

Very nice! I'd love to put things like this all over the house year round. And a wonderful soundtrack, too - I'll keep both in mind when the season gets underway!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, my dears, and thanks for the comment about the music, Otaku!


----------



## jdubbya

Otaku said:


> Very nice! I'd love to put things like this all over the house year round.


As would I, but I enjoy hot meals and a bed to sleep in, therefore I don't.


----------



## Otaku

jdubbya said:


> As would I, but I enjoy hot meals and a bed to sleep in, therefore I don't.


Ditto!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Beautiful job on these!! I agree with Otaku...year round in the house, great lighting with color change..congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Fiend. I'm very happy with the way they turned out. There were a few moments when I was working on them and thinking "This is NOT what I pictured", but that seems to happen with every prop and they still manage to go in the right direction.


----------



## Spooky1

I love how these came out. We had the little Skellies sitting around and Roxy had the vision I didn't. She's much more creative than me. I joked about making some with some life size skeletons.


----------



## lewlew

Those are awesome! What a great use for something just laying around. Perfect size too. They have that great 'mummified/petrified' look.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

These are amazing. I had no idea that simple plastic skeletons could look so good. I wasn't sure what size they were at first so thanks for including the video with your progress. Great stuff!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my peeps:jol: Jen, the skellies were about two feet tall before I took the legs off. Something like this could be scaled up or down readily, even (as my beloved Spooky1 hinted) life size


----------



## jdubbya

Well, I was simply blown away to learn that lewlew and I were the lucky recipients of these beautiful sconces! They arrived today and are even nicer than the pics portray! They will have a place of honor in our haunt this year, which is going to be a vampire crypt theme. These are just perfect! The color changing tea lights will add a very eerie effect! Thank you Roxy, for thinking of us and for this perfect contribution to our 2016 haunt!! We'll be sure to post some pics of how we use them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are most welcome, JD (and lewlew). I'm excited to see how they'll look in your awesome display.


----------



## stick

I have one of those skeletons that seat on top of my refrigerator in my kitchen. My Halloween version of the Christmas elf on the shelf. I have four more that need to be made into something and this is great idea.


----------



## lewlew

Thank you so much Roxy. Cannot express just how cool this is. I can already think of about 15 places to show them off in the haunt. I'm thinking maybe on the front of that small project I was mentioning!

Thank you again for this wonderful gift and for being an incredible class act.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, you're very welcome, lewlew


----------



## The Halloween Lady

You are a class act Roxy!


----------



## Lightman

These came out great! Thanks for the video and notes on how you did it. I really like the texture and overall look.

Terrific job!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Wow, these are fantastic! The texture of the paper really lends the look of rough cloth and the overall effect is very old-school horror...and by that I mean they couldn't be better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks so much, all of you! More hugs and kisses all around:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

I posted these on Haunter's Hangout on Facebook and they have over 300 likes so far!! Bonnie, you could make these to sell and fund your Halloween expenses!! lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ya goof Thanks, my dear!


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ya goof


Flatterer!


----------



## Draik41895

Wow, what an impressive you of something to basic. I would never have just thought "Hey, Sconces!" They look great Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^A little cryptic )) but thank you, Draik!


----------



## MommaMoose

Truly amazing! Now you have inspired me to make a few with the abundance of small skellies that I have (my wonderful friends tend to buy me one or two a year).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, Momma! I would love to see other folks here come up with their versions of these sconces. They're not difficult to make and give a lot of visual bang for your buck.


----------



## Rahnefan

Only just saw this -- very cool!


----------



## Monk

Very cool indeed!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm glad DeadSpider posted about making sconces, I missed this post entirely! Nice job on those Roxy, I'm sure you made someone very happy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think I made two somebodies very happy:googly:

Thanks, my dears!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

Great idea... I have one of hose little skeletons and he lost a leg last year...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGleason

These are awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Haunted Spider

very nice


----------



## deadSusan

Beautiful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks again, my peeps! I'd love to see some of you folks try your hand at making one of these with your surplus legless skellies:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I think I made two somebodies very happy:googly:


Yes you did!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

I'm hoping to see some shots of them in your crypt soon. The Halloween clock is ticking, you know:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> ^
> 
> I'm hoping to see some shots of them in your crypt soon. The Halloween clock is ticking, you know:jol:


Oh yes. Pics will be forthcoming. We're going to start placing props this weekend so we know where things will go. I'm sure we'll find a perfect spot for them!:jol:


----------



## Sytnathotep

Those are really cool!


----------

